# Yellow old Rollei UV filter, is this normal?



## pero (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought an old UV filter for a Rolleiflex off eBay. It has a light yellow hue, is this normal and would it be detrimental for B&W pics?

I smell a rat since the picture at the auction was taken against a light yellow background... Also it came with an original leather case that has a Dymo sticker saying "med yellow" on the side not shown in the picture... (Filter is UV though, not color filter.) Seems the seller didn't represent the items truthfully. Or am I over reacting? To be honest, he stated condition as merely "Good" but can this be considered good?

Sorry if this is stupid but I'm new to old cameras and wanted to check before I contact seller and maybe even give bad feedback.

Regards,

Per


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you sure it's not a "Medium Yellow" filter??? A medium yellow was the standard, normal filter used with panchromatic B&W film by any self-respecting decent B&W shooter...medium yellows (K2) were a dime a dozen...I myself have a whole slew of them...

Not sure exactly what the filter looks like...is it "yellow", or does it have "the ever-so-slight, faintest whisper of a hint of a slight,slight trace of yellow"???


----------



## compur (Dec 14, 2011)

What's written on the filter itself?


----------



## pero (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's not a yellow color filter (though I may be wrong...). I failed to upload a pic, maybe cause I'm new here. But the only markings on the filter say, clockwise: RII, Rollei-U-V, Germany. The color is somewhere between the extremes you describe  A light yellowish tint, lighter than any color filters I've seen but very visible on a white paper. I'll try to get a pic up again later.

Thanks for the super fast response btw!


----------



## compur (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, it says it's a UV filter.  The glass may have yellowed a bit with age.  Some rare earth glasses do that.


----------



## yupgift2u (Dec 15, 2011)

it is not normal better ask the store for support where u bought if you can't find solution


----------



## pero (Dec 17, 2011)

I contacted the eBay seller and he offered a refund without fuss. Thanks for your replies.


----------

